# AMD 48 Core Contest



## Amdguy (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-opteron-48-core-contest,9810.html

Tell AMD what you might do with 48 cores and you could have your plans realized!




"What would you do with a 48-core system? That's what AMD wants to know – and if you give them a particularly compelling answer, you could be the owner of one such system.

The AMD Server team is giving away the following prize worth $8,189 USD:

    * Four new AMD Opteron processors Model 6174, 12-core (2.2 GHz)

    * Tyan S8812 motherboard: the motherboard is a Tyan S8812 that features 4 processor sockets with the capacity for you to install up to 8 DIMMs per socket

    * one copy of Windows Server 2008 "


"AMD urges you to think about what you can do to help society and others."

Ima try my best to submit something, you guys should too, the link for thg has the link to the rules etc.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 6, 2010)

Crunch? Alls i can think thats helpful to others.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 6, 2010)

^ Yep they are going to get millions of submissions from crunchers LOL.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheap bastards- no average chruncher will be able to fit it with 128 GB of RAM to run it to it's potential.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 6, 2010)

I would play Global Thermonuclear War at max settings.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmmmm I try to see if it could handle Final Doom jks

Crunching of course and see how many games I could run at the same time, hopefully about 20 games, no point in it but it would be cool if it could!


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 6, 2010)

Engage the Hacker Hellstorm.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2010)

ugh need to be 18! im only like 50 days away should i use my dad name or just use mine?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 6, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I would play Global Thermonuclear War at max settings.
> http://www.virtualworldlets.net/Worlds/Listings/WarGames/WOPR.jpg



You should so upgrade to Super Global Thermonuclear War.  They added missile selection options, anti-missile defense, and full 8-bit color.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 6, 2010)

Run 24 copies of Crysis at max with 24X5850s so that during a lanparty, there is only a need to have one rig.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2010)

just sent my essay in it was only 300 words talked about WCG


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 6, 2010)

I would donate it to SETI.

That is all.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 6, 2010)

extreme R&D for AMD?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Marcos.  I'll be sending something in as well


----------

